# Calculate insert width?



## timmytard

Toby said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As the title suggest I'm looking for a way to approximately calculate the width at the inserts without measuring it. The reason behind this is that I'm looking to buy my first board (probably going to be a NS West X 164) and I want to know if it's wide enough for my feet.
> 
> I don't have any numbers on my stance width but since I'm 6.6 ft tall I guess that I'll be 23+ inch. I've never ridden anything else than +15/-15 so I'll keep on doing that. Would these numbers together with specs on the board make me able to calculate insert width and then compare it to boot length? I've heard that 0.5 - 1 inch overhang is ideal so it would be great if I could compare boot and board without owning the board
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> /Toby


Whut? Lol

That just seems like a fuck tonne of unnecessary leg work?
I don't get what you're trying to accomplish?

What size are your hooves?
If they're only average huge, like 12 or 13?
You'll be in the same boat as a lot of other people.

Being 6'6 though with that wide ass stance, will push your feet wider onto the widest part of the inserts. Better the some.

Or better yet, ask someone:dry:
Not if there's a way to find out.
Just ask what the answer is.:surprise:


TT


----------



## Phedder

Waist width + Tip or tail width/2 is an approximate way to figure it out. Depending on nose and tail lengths etc the inserts might not be exactly half way between the waist and the tip or tail, but that should get you within 2-3mm of the actual measurement. 

For that board, 266+310/2 = 288mm


----------



## DonkHunt

ya what he said


----------



## Toby

Phedder said:


> Waist width + Tip or tail width/2 is an approximate way to figure it out. Depending on nose and tail lengths etc the inserts might not be exactly half way between the waist and the tip or tail, but that should get you within 2-3mm of the actual measurement.
> 
> For that board, 266+310/2 = 288mm


Thanks dude! The West has a little bit of setback but that number is really helpfull


----------



## redlude97

Toby said:


> Thanks dude! The West has a little bit of setback but that number is really helpfull


generally on neversummers the inserts are centered on the sidecut so the formula still works. The setback is accomplished by a shorter tail past the contact point and/or a longer nose past the contact point.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

redlude97 said:


> generally on neversummers the inserts are centered on the sidecut so the formula still works. The setback is accomplished by a shorter tail past the contact point and/or a longer nose past the contact point.


That's not setback. Setback is measured in relation to the center of the effective edge, which can also be different than the center of "sidecut" on directional boards.


----------



## SGboarder

redlude97 said:


> generally on neversummers the inserts are centered on the sidecut so the formula still works. The setback is accomplished by a shorter tail past the contact point and/or a longer nose past the contact point.





Mig Fullbag said:


> That's not setback. Setback is measured in relation to the center of the effective edge, which can also be different than the center of "sidecut" on directional boards.


What Mig said. Like most setback boards, NS non-twins are setback on the sidecut.


----------



## redlude97

Mig Fullbag said:


> That's not setback. Setback is measured in relation to the center of the effective edge, which can also be different than the center of "sidecut" on directional boards.


Ah you're right. Got my terms conflated in a response that I got from NS. What is the term for total "setback", for example the SL has 1.5" insert "setback"


----------



## SGboarder

redlude97 said:


> Ah you're right. Got my terms conflated in a response that I got from NS. What is the term for total "setback", for example the SL has 1.5" insert "setback"


Some people/companies mean this 'total' setback when talking about setback. For instance Burton shows setback for boards that are true twins between the contact points but have more nose than tail after the contact points (like the the FT Trick Pony). NS also normally shows this 'setback on material'.

Other seem to refer to the setback in relation to the sidecut. For instance, the K2 Carve Air clearly has more nose than tail but is spec'ed as centered/having no setback.

For most non true twins the sidecut/effective edge is already also set back along the length of the board, so the setback measured on sidecut/effective edge is generally less than the 'total' setback. 

BTW, for the SL the total setback/setback on material is 0.75" and the setback on the effective edge is 0.5".


----------

